# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء حصري :  مميزات وعيوب شركات التصدير التجارى

## حامد مندور

تتشابه شركات التصدير مع الشركات التى تساعد المستوردين على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] حيث تعتبر من الاقرب التى تعزز من ملكيه المنتَج وطرق الدفع المباشر  للمورد ذاته مباشرة  وفى العادة ما يكون هناك جزءا كبير من المسؤولية أقل تجاه من يقوموا بالتصدير بحيث أن هذا النوع من الشركات تتحكم في الطلب وتهتم بعمليات النقل.     
وتشجع قوانين بعض الدول شركات التصدير التجاري وشركات الوسيط التجارى و شركات إدارة التصدير، وذلك عن طريق توفير الحصانة من الملاحقة القضائية و مخاطرالاستيراد و التصدير فهذه القوانين ذاتها  تسمح للبنوك بالاستثمار المالي في هذه الشركات وتقلل من العواقب المفروضه على التجارة التي تمولها المؤسسات المالية.
ومن مميزات شركات التصدير و شركات إدارة التصدير هى سهولة التعامل وسرعته بشكل عالمى وزيادة تركيز تلك الشركات على عمليات التصدير مع تقليل المصروفات و فرص دراسة الاساليب و الامكانات التصديرية و الخبرة فى التعامل مع قوانين واستراتيجيات التصدير.  
اما عن عيوب شركات التصدير التجارى فهو فقدان السيطره على خدمات ما قبل البيع و ما بعده و المنافسة المرتفعه بين شركات التصدير و ادارة المواد التصديرية و رفض بعض المشترين بالتعامل مع طرف ثالث وسيط و بالتالى يزيد من التكلفه الاضافيه و ارتفاع اسعار البيع بسبب هامش الربح الاجمالى الذي يتم وضعه على الشركات.

----------

